# Neurotic obsessions



## lienluu (Nov 5, 2006)

Well...I think it would be safe to assume that there are at least a few others here like me..who are neurotically obsessed about certain things. 

Currently, I am totally obsessed with finding more and more good clones of Laelia anceps and Paph. micranthum.

I spend night and day obsessing and trying to find these!! It's a sickness. moooooooore anceps. moooooooore micranthum.

What's your current obesssion?


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

I think a few of you can guess mine. 
Like Lien, it is a day and night thing. Constant. 
I have emailed everyone I know. No one has my plant. I am still hoping to hear back some good news but it is looking dubious. 

I will soon go completely crazy.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

The multi florals are great i love em but they luuuuvv to take up space. I've been on a parishii and neo kick lately particulary the ones with green, yellow and 3 segmented flowers. The parishii mainly cause its a small multi-floral in comparison to most. That thirst has been somewhat quenched though cause I got one at a good price at OL. The neo's on the other hand....well...if my buyin spree picks up its gonna keep rolling then Ill be broke for a while.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 5, 2006)

I was certain this thread would have something to do with the Never-Ending Journey...


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

micranthum and anceps sitting on flying dragons....


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

silence882 said:


> I was certain this thread would have something to do with the Never-Ending Journey...



Thank goodness, I think we're on the other side of that one.


----------



## lienluu (Nov 5, 2006)

mmmmm NES


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

lol @ lien


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Stephen, you had to go and bring it up...


----------



## bwester (Nov 5, 2006)

I am currently obsessed with catasetenae and bulbos. Also, I've been obsessing over automating things in my greenhouse. pretty boring....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 5, 2006)

Must...have...more...ZOANTHIDS!
mmmmmmm, Japanese corals too....
(shhhh, don't tell the plants!)

Jon
________
Ferrari f355 specifications


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

bwester said:


> I am currently obsessed with catasetenae and bulbos. Also, I've been obsessing over automating things in my greenhouse. pretty boring....




MMMMMMMMMMMM Bulbo contortisepalummmmmmm


----------



## TADD (Nov 5, 2006)

lienluu said:


> mmmmm NES



A T R E Y U . . . . . A T R E Y U . . . . 

Still is and will hopefully always be fairrieanum....


----------



## paphioland (Nov 6, 2006)

Anitums, even though you can't have them you can still obsess right? And roths of course! Oh and Rachel Bilson. 

Heather I know the plant you want. I don't want to get your hopes up but I have many plants I just blindly got from antec a few years back. I don't know what they are. I have to check the tags. I will check to see if a stone addict is one of them. If so, you can have it. If no, I will begin looking for you too.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 6, 2006)

More angraecoid species and deals on humidifier filters in bulk...


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2006)

paphioland said:


> Heather I know the plant you want. I don't want to get your hopes up but I have many plants I just blindly got from antec a few years back. I don't know what they are. I have to check the tags. I will check to see if a stone addict is one of them. If so, you can have it. If no, I will begin looking for you too.



Fabulous! the more the merrier! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## patrix (Nov 6, 2006)

Indigo Vandas, Dark Phrags. and Paphs, Blue Cattleyas, New Guinea Dends. - I can grow them huge but flowering is hit or miss


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 6, 2006)

The Compasionate Boddisatva of Paphiopedilums says: "You can grow well only those paphs you no longer want, desire it and you won't be able to grow it" in a later teaching "all is impermanence, you must raise Sobralia, beautiful to behold, but for a moment"

I desire nothing. "hey Lien wanna buy a micranthum?"


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 6, 2006)

lol Leo, I was just showing him pics of the one you brought to the spring show the other day.

Patrix, what section of New Guinea Dendrobiums? I was obsessed with Latoureas for the longest time and amassed quite a few species. One day I will have to start collecting them again.

Jon
________
Ford Atx Transmission Specifications


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I'm gonna go play pool later with some friends. So right now its Jeannette Lee. She's so sexy. I totally suck at pool and shes one person I wouldn't mind getting schooled by on a pool table. I love watching her play.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/mdcmiranda/lee.jpg

she looks so serious in that picture dont she

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/mdcmiranda/jeanette_lee_1.jpg


----------



## bwester (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd love to be that pool stick for a day.........


----------

